# HP DeskJet 3900 Series Driver fro Windows 7 64 bit



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, is there a driver for HP DeskJet 3900 for Windows 7 x64? The driver that comes with the printer will not finish installing because my laptop does not meet the requirement.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The 3910 and 3915 have 64bit drivers. Will probably work on many of the 3900 series.

HP Deskjet 3910 Printer series -  Download drivers and software - specify product name - HP Business Support Center


----------



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

The driver is not downloadable on the site. Any more idea where I can obtain a downloadable one?
BTW, specifically, it s 3920.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

according to the HP site Windows has the drive built in but may require running Windows update to get the latest driver. What happens when you connect the printer and turn it on? Does Windows find the correct driver?

If not, try running Windows update with the printer connected and turned on.


----------

